# Pyewacket's kitten pics!



## MizMo (Apr 9, 2012)

First batch is up! Somewhat blurry, the old camera was giving up the ghost on this trip.
And the kids need to learn to include a view of their subject's face once in awhile.

Welcome to Mo's Haven - Pyewacket


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bengals are gorgeous. Congrats on the new kitty


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

She is soo cute! 

We have been looking into getting a kitten. Bengals have been a breed we've been researching. As well as Servals, Savannahs, Chousies and Maine *****.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## MizMo (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks!

Melissa, we definitely have similar taste in cats, lol. I've looked into all of those except the Chausies. 
Those I have to look up now, I am not familiar with the breed.

Her fur is SO soft. She's quiet but I don't know if that's her general nature or because she's transitioning and scared. 
Time will tell on that one.

Risa's being great. Mojo is making me nervous (that prey drive, he was really rough with Puff when she came here until she learned not to hiss or run), so we are being VERY careful and his access to her is limited right now.


----------



## MizMo (Apr 9, 2012)

Mojo is still over-excited about her but calmer today than yesterday. He always gets excited when he sees the pet carrier, since it used to be his and Pye had her first vet visit today.

He looked like he was going to jump up when Xander was taking Pye out of the carrier to go back to the safe haven of the crate, but he responded well to my "leave it" and just walked attentively beside him instead. I'm SO glad that I worked so hard on that command. It's multi-purpose and he's very responsive.

Pye is so darned cute and sweet *squeeee* *bounces up and down*

I'm uploading two more videos and Xander took a bunch of pics of her exploring the house for the first time today, so I'll be getting those up on the site in a day or so.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Super cute kitty, glad everything's going alright with the introduction to the dogs so far.  I've never seen a kitty in a ferret nation cage though! Is that to limit the dogs access to her?


----------

